# Dark side of PHP  ?



## Sathish (Apr 6, 2010)

I am totally new guy to php and i am at learning level in PHP and PostgreSQL.   recently i have heard such things about PHP while comparing wiht Java and end with lot of confusion. most of professionals (inluding my friend) opined that PHP is 

- Unprofessional, Basic and ametruish lanugage 
- Supporting OO at very basic level
- Only for small web applications
- does not have Structure as JAVA / ASP 
- lack of professional grade IDE
- most new web programmers will turn to PHP simply because they don't yet understand how IDE's work, often times don't understand OOP, and it's much easier to learn. Novice web programmers often times don't yet understand MVC architecture, and just build their web pages by querying a SQL database and printing the results with for loops directly, all within one PHP file.


Whether the above opinions are true ?

whether java a must one for roubust and stable web development and is it riskier to choose PHP and PostgreSQL platform?

why most of the corporates choose Java and ASP instead of PHP (actually take lesser time to create web app while compared to others)

Pl clarify


----------



## prasanna7287 (Apr 7, 2010)

I know both PHP and ASP.NET.

My vote here is for PHP only. Reasons,

1) ASP.NET hosting is expensive.
2) We have to wait for MS to provide fixes regularly where as in PHP, the opensource community takes care of that.
3) Its true that PHP is a very simple language to learn, ask anyone.. MS always wants to dominate in whatever they enter.. be it OS, search engine, asp.net, silverlight (a replacement for flash!) list keeps going..
4) I would NEVER agree with the fact that PHP is used for developing small applications.. Joomla, phpBB, Invision Power Board, PHPCart.. I can name more than 100 beautiful / popular apps built with PHP.
5) And for your final question.. why companies prefer JSP/ASP.NET over PHP is because PHP lacks a tiny bit in security. 

Wait for PHP 6 I would say.. lots of fixes, improvements are coming up..


----------



## hackerzlab (Apr 7, 2010)

LMAO... does ur friends have any idea how powerful PHP is. they have NO absolute idea, thats for sure. 

any web app/page/forum/chat/etc etc and almost everything else is done using PHP. 

java and asp is more or less like dead.


----------



## Vishal Patil (Apr 8, 2010)

ignorant people hear something and keep boasting of such things, without verifying the reality completely.


----------



## khmadhu (Apr 8, 2010)

yeah .. 



> - Only for small web applications



the question which u have posted here is using phpbb
and u know most of the parts of worlds top site facebook is built in PHP.. 



> Wait for PHP 6 I would say.. lots of fixes, improvements are coming up.


me too waiting for this release..

.
now go with what u r mind says..


----------



## jet (Apr 8, 2010)

php 6 is dead for now.
they have removed all the reference to php 6 and renamed to 5.3
the current and latest version is 5.3.2


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, I would say JSP is the best. No microsoft bull$hit, as powerful and great professional demand.

ASP was dead years ago. It's ASP.net which is used now.

But the "dark sides" of PHP which you have mentioned are highly exaggerated and meaningless imho.



jet said:


> php 6 is dead for now.
> they have removed all the reference to php 6 and renamed to 5.3
> the current and latest version is 5.3.2


Nope, PHP 6 has been renamed to "php-trunk-dev". Unicode support is taking longer time to be implemented.


----------



## ojha_riddhish (Apr 9, 2010)

Dear Vishal Patil,
If you are of the all knowing kind, that doesn't mean everybody is. People only seek your help until you know everything. Atleast Sathish is accepting his ignorance and asking for help. If Sathish knew about it, would he seek help? So I humbly request that don't make fun of the ignorant ones. Please!

+1 for prasanna7287

Thanks!


----------



## ico (Apr 9, 2010)

@ojha_riddhish

Vishal Patil isn't calling Sathish ignorant. He's calling the other people who have told these things to Sathish as ignorant.


----------



## jet (Apr 9, 2010)

ico said:


> Well, I would say JSP is the best. No microsoft bull$hit, as powerful and great professional demand.
> 
> ASP was dead years ago. It's ASP.net which is used now.
> 
> ...



*news.php.net/php.internals/47120

words from Rasmus Lerdorf

"So I think Lukas and others are right, let's move the PHP 6 trunk to a
branch since we are still going to need a bunch of code from it and move
development to trunk and start exploring lighter and more approachable
ways to attack Unicode. "

They are leaving current unicode implementation and starting a new approach.

During php 5.2 development there were talk about php 6.
But then they moved their attention to other improvements in php like removing dependency from register_globals and 5.3 was born.In 5.3 use of register_globals is deprecated.
The php people don't want to stop other improvements as unicode implementation is taking time.

now there is talk of starting newer version 5.4.
The current implementation with UTF-16 has failed.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 9, 2010)

Yup you are right to some extend

According to security and any other matter JSP is best. No one can comes close to it because of it's background which is based on JAVA.

PHP is Opensource, Free. I don't think it's true that PHP is used for small web apps. The biggest eg. is Facebook. And no one can ignore the fact that you need much much much less cost in PHP while comparing to ASP.NET

Well....According to me JSP > ASP.NET > PHP in terms of security

Otherwise PHP of crs. And I think learning PHP is easy too comparing with others.


----------



## Vishal Patil (Apr 9, 2010)

@ ojha_riddhish: i dont wanna fight here. ico got my point right. people just keep boasting.  Good that Sathish is verifying it b4 spreading.  saying all from my self experience..

---------- Post added at 08:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------

'Whether the above opinions are true ?' tell what he wants to mean..


----------



## ojha_riddhish (Apr 9, 2010)

Dear Vishal Patil & ico,
I don't want to fight either. I also want a free knowledge sharing society. I apologize if I've offended you and anybody with my views. Whatever Vishal Patil said was disturbing to me that's why I said that because I've gone through the same situation many a times. Nobody comes literate from mother's womb. We all have to go through the same process as our ancestors did. If this is normal, why make fun when we also passed from that phase. I'm not complete yet, I've got to learn and experience more. Nobody can be the All-knowing-All-powerful, but we can try. That's what Sir Einstein believed, that's what I believe and if I encounter people who are de-motivating, I would like to make a point there. I'm not insulting or lecturing you, so please take it sportingly. Thus I humbly requested you to just accept the fact that people do need help and forums are the best mediums to share knowledge. Are we cool now?

Thanks for being sporty enough!


----------



## ico (Apr 9, 2010)

You have not offended ANYONE and so hasn't Vishal Patil.  Especially me as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 9, 2010)

ojha_riddhish said:


> Dear Vishal Patil & ico,
> I don't want to fight either. I also want a free knowledge sharing society. I apologize if I've offended you and anybody with my views. Whatever Vishal Patil said was disturbing to me that's why I said that because I've gone through the same situation many a times. Nobody comes literate from mother's womb. We all have to go through the same process as our ancestors did. If this is normal, why make fun when we also passed from that phase.!


OK!  But actually I will always take a dig at those guys who in spite of their inexperience, make moronic and generalizing statements such as "PHP is amateurish",etc. Vishal only called those noobs ignorant who confused the OP (not OP himself) by spreading Fear, Uncertainty and Doubt. And people who spread FUD deserved to be flamed and put to their place. Of course you are right we shouldn't make fun of others just because they dont know something, but if someone doesn't know something and still try to behave as professional and make generic statements without adequate research and proper arguments, then those persons are ignorant and I would go as far as calling them retard fanboys.
Anyway let's end this matter.


----------



## Sathish (Apr 10, 2010)

oh..cool..guys cool..

one of my friend working as senior developer in National Informatics Centre, Govt. of India (who are developing web application for various Central and State Government departments) has said they simply choose jsp for complex and long term projects such as web app that connecting mobile network, online financial transactions, linking bio-metric devices, etc..

after my friend confusd me, i wil have an idea to change my learning to java. so that i have asking here.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 10, 2010)

Sathish said:


> oh..cool..guys cool..
> 
> one of my friend working as* senior developer in National Informatics Centre*, *Govt. of India* (who are developing web application for various Central and State Government departments) has said they simply choose jsp for complex and long term projects such as web app that connecting mobile network, online financial transactions, linking bio-metric devices, etc..
> 
> after my friend confusd me, i wil have an idea to change my learning to java. so that i have asking here.


Hahaha that explains the ignorance XD


----------



## ojha_riddhish (Apr 10, 2010)

Dear friends,
That explains that we all are on the same team but we all are having our own perspective, its natural. It was a misunderstanding from my side. I'm sorry for that. Thanks for all the views and comments. And I also don't like morons who don't know anything but try to act smart.

Thanks


----------



## Sathish (Apr 10, 2010)

ojha_riddhish said:


> morons



offensive word..?!?
discussions does not go in subjective way..
thread closed..


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 10, 2010)

Closing thread since op has requested for it. If anyone believes they have something positive to contribute to the thread just PM me and Ill unlock it as long as it doesn't involve hurling random insults at each other.


----------

